# Gordon's Gin info



## Marineboy2 (Nov 11, 2017)

Found this one the other day. What do you guys think of dates and origin? Made in the UK? Pre 1900 or prohibition era?

Rotate this one..I think it's a fox maybe?

As always..thanks everyone for all your help!
joe


----------



## sunrunner (Nov 13, 2017)

this bottle was made between 1900 to 1918 or there about . England used the applied top until the machine age. 1921.


----------



## Marineboy2 (Nov 13, 2017)

Thanks Sunrunner!! I was close...but now I know why!!


----------



## Old Wiltshire (Nov 14, 2017)

GORDON’S GIN BOTTLE
Hi Joe, I just came across your post regarding the Gordon’s Gin bottle which you found.
You may find the following couple of pieces of information useful in dating it.
-
The first is an advertisement from an edition of the Pacific Wine, Brewing & Spirit Review dated November 30, 1914.
It can be accessed via the following link:

https://archive.org/details/pacificwinespiri57sanfrich

It depicts an image of your bottle and the content of the advertisement would suggest it had recently been introduced to the USA.
The second relates to the Registry Number mentioned and which is embossed on the bottle.
This is a British Design Registration Number. The number 610,617 was issued between January 1 and December 31 1912.
This does not date the bottles manufacture but when the design was first registered.
What can be said, however, is your bottle will date to sometime after January 1 1912.
A useful link to information giving the dates of British Design Registration ’diamonds’ and numbers is given below the images. 

-



-



-

http://www.925-1000.com/registry.html

​


----------

